# Thunderbolt Screen isn't LCD?



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've noticed this for a while, but I can view my Thunderbolt screen from any orientation (portrait or landscape) wearing polarized lenses, where my Incredible gradually darkened until it was completely back (in landscape). My understanding of LCDs is that all light output is polarized, where my 'Bolt screen clearly isn't.

Has anyone else noticed this, or have an explanation of why this happens?

As a note, I love that this works, I was just really surprised by it.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

The Incredible screen was an AMOLED, or if you had a later model, an SLCD screen.


----------



## ITHORA (Jul 5, 2011)

In an AMOLED screen there is no back light, instead the pixels themselves are lit which is probably causing that effect. The thunderbolt has a Super LCD display (SLCD). This means that there is a back light behind the screen and can cause a different effect from the side. (This is to the best of my knowledge so it may not be 100% correct)


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

You're right that the light from the screen is polarized. My best guess is that they alternate directions for the polarity by pixel, so with polarized sunglasses, you'd always see 1/2 the light output. If you were able to zoom in and look at the individual pixels, we could know for sure.


----------



## whojabacod (Jul 15, 2011)

It's SLCD


----------



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

lol...yes, it is wvga which is the screen resolution. but many types of screens can have that same resolution.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"wes_s said:


> lol...yes, it is wvga which is the screen resolution. but many types of screens can have that same resolution.


We're talking about screen tech, not resolution..

But slcd it is.


----------



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> We're talking about screen tech, not resolution..
> But slcd it is.


I wasn't confused about the difference betwee screen type and resolution. I was just trying to help the poster above me understand the difference. Before editing the post said "it's wvga"


----------

